# 24" suspension fork



## JayMac (May 11, 2009)

Anyone still doing a good 24" suspension fork? The only thing I can find is a guy on Ebay from Hong Kong selling the Marzocchi DJ 24, but from what I can tell they haven't made that since 06 or 08?

Thanks,
JayMac


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

what kind of frame are you looking to put this on? i have a liquid 24" mtbmx and i run a marz z1 slamed to 40mm. the real number you should be looking at for a 24" suspension setup is the axle to crown height, not focusing on a specific fork made for 24" wheels...


----------



## JayMac (May 11, 2009)

I have a DK Fury 24. Its aluminum frame with a rigid cromoly fork. It gets used at the local pump track and dirt jump line. www.alexandriapumptrack.com
Thanks,

Jason


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Jason, normally people don't put suspension forks on BMX 24"s because the frames are designed for a short fork (non suspension-corrected). But I guess if you can get it low enough (like WCH) it won't throw off the geometry too much. 

Most 24"DJ riders use a 26" sus fork. Like you said there are very few 24 specific forks out there. The Marzocchi D-Street is horrible--insanely heavy. Do NOT buy. !!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i should clarify my bike frame is designed for a slammed mtb fork at 480mm(ish?) and my fork is lowered to 440mm(ish). my point was you can get a fork really low if the amount of travel is not a big deal to you and you just want a little something to absorb hash landings.
unfortunately you are probably gonna have no luck finding a suspension fork that doesn't make your bike ride like a chopper with floppy steering. your best bet would be something bmx race specific, if it exists...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i should clarify my bike frame is designed for a slammed mtb fork at 480mm(ish?) and my fork is lowered to 440mm(ish). ...


WCH, are u talking about your Liquid Feedback or a different frame ?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

it's a liquid, but not a feedback. it is the yellow one from our first pair of protos, it was designed to be run with an 80mm fork...


----------



## JayMac (May 11, 2009)

checked out the liquid page and the pics on their facebook page. Nice stuff! Hows the bike feel with the taller bars? I imagine the stem is flipped down?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

JayMac said:


> checked out the liquid page and the pics on their facebook page. Nice stuff! Hows the bike feel with the taller bars? I imagine the stem is flipped down?


i think my Liquid feels awesome with tall bars . . . but that's strictly a personal preference thing, some people will like em low, too.

check out some Liquid builds at:

*my liquid bike*
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227386


----------

